

We are removing Flash support from OS X - ilamont
http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/04/we-are-removing-flash-support-from-os-x.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheSecretDiaryOfSteveJobs+%28The+Secret+Diary+of+Steve+Jobs%29

======
mortenjorck
I don't know, Lyons tends to be really hit or miss with these. The style just
doesn't feel right on this one, at least compared to some of the razor-sharp
classics such as the Randall Stephenson one:
[http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/12/a-not-so-brief-chat-with-
ra...](http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/12/a-not-so-brief-chat-with-randall-
stephenson-of-att.html)

Still, the close was fantastic:

 _That is all for now. For a longer explanation of why these changes make
sense, stay tuned to John Gruber._

------
cj
Sorry Gawker and Google

 _"Gawker Media Web sites will not be supported in Safari. Purely for
technology reasons. Same for advertisements sold by Google. They were fine in
the PC era. But now they just look ugly."_

------
Qz
I love fakesteve and this one is pure gold.

"Also: As of some other day really soon, certain phone numbers will not work
on iPhone, both for incoming and outgoing calls. We won’t tell you which
numbers these are, but trust us, they’re not numbers you should be calling,
and definitely not numbers you want calling you. If you encounter a problem
connecting a phone call, and call us to find out if this number is on our
blocked list, we will tell you the following: “That information is not
available.”"

It would be funny if it wasn't actually really scary. Actually, it's still
pretty funny.

~~~
slantyyz
I love how he's positioned Gruber as the official mouthpiece in the past few
posts.

------
alanh
This is the strongest argument against Jobs' anti-Flash post today I have
read, and the only one that doesn't mis-paraphrase it.

The rebuttal to this parody, though, is this: If Flash were booted from OS X,
within months, much of the content users would be missing would be available
in ways other than Flash, and IMO, the world would be a better place.

------
ashishbharthi
I think 'hilarious' is the word to describe this.

